
Apple fires iPhone X engineer after daughter’s hands-on video goes viral - shawndumas
https://www.theverge.com/2017/10/28/16565110/apple-engineer-iphone-x-youtube-video?
======
gigatexal
Wow! Even after only four years he seemed like a veteran at Apple working on
some pretty important systems. With his chops though he should be ok. Likely
got scooped up by Google or something.

